# the lyric game.



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2008)

like it says guess the name of the song and the artist . then post your lyrics for the next person and so on.1st. one "All the love in the world could'nt save you,or the innocence inside.And i tried so hard to make you make you change your mind.And it hurts too much to see you how you left yourself behind. And i would'nt want to be you now theres a hell i cant decribe"


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm stumped..it sounds tupac-ish though

" Wake up, gunshots in the city
Hustlers on the corner, gonna get more busy
Gunshots, young stunna got caught up
Clock big numbers, too bad got slaughtered
Stunt now, you gonna pay later
Big booty girl, that's a black mans savior
Servin', hit the block and we pervin'
Roll real slow through the cut like a surgeon
Turf chick, smurf it, give you work quick
Get caught sippin', get sick is it worth it?
Hell nah, but the job fill timers
Got a good girl in my eyes she's the flyest
Can't sleep, streets stay heated
Ghetto connoisseur, i know you see it
Posted, wit my cousins gettin' toasted
Got a big beat so fat you can smoke it."

p.s. download that song..it's dope as hell to listen to high


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> i'm stumped..it sounds tupac-ish though
> 
> " Wake up, gunshots in the city
> Hustlers on the corner, gonna get more busy
> ...


 yours is zion1 lose your head


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2008)

"All the love in the world could'nt save you,or the innocence inside.And i tried so hard to make you make you change your mind.And it hurts too much to see you how you left yourself behind. And i would'nt want to be you now theres a hell i cant decribe"-----------------------anyone???? i should have called this thread "name that tune"


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 29, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> yours is zion1 lose your head


did u google it? it's zion i.. lol


"ayo, i'ma flip out, spit the sixteen and pull the clip out,
lyrics rip out, hit up your whip and knock your bitch out
the last day of my life and i'm still blazing the mic
lacing my nikes, bracin to fight and embracin the hype
waiting for christ, this is it thugs scatter and run
slugs splatter the slums break buildings shatter to crumbs
it's nuclear warfare and the whole globe frantic
inhabitants panic as missiles poke holes in their planet
sirens scream as tanks backtrack through cracked rubble
civilians stumble while troops hustle through black puddles
gats recoil, death contaminates the mighty soil
temperatures rise burning flesh and causing blood to boil
bombs ignite bringing god's wrath to an atheist
leaving every city flat in a six thousand mile radius
it's the end of the world, the last chapter of revelations
so i blocked everything out and left the planet through meditation"

and i still can't find yours, i even tried google..wtf


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2008)

its the blues by guns and roses


----------



## stonerbean (Jun 30, 2008)

*When I find myself in times of troubleMother Mary comes to meSpeaking words of wisdom, let it be.And in my hour of darknessShe is standing right in front of meSpeaking words of wisdom, let it be.Let it be, let it be.Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.And when the broken hearted peopleLiving in the world agree,There will be an answer, let it be.For though they may be parted there isStill a chance that they will seeThere will be an answer, let it be.Let it be, let it be. Yeah, There will be an answer, let it be.And when the night is cloudy,There is still a light that shines on me,Shine on until tomorrow, let it be.I wake up to the sound of musicMother Mary comes to meSpeaking words of wisdom, let it be.Let it be, let it be.There will be an answer, let it be.Let it be, let it be,Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.*its an easy one..... lol


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2008)

stonerbean said:


> *When I find myself in times of troubleMother Mary comes to meSpeaking words of wisdom, let it be.And in my hour of darknessShe is standing right in front of meSpeaking words of wisdom, let it be.Let it be, let it be.Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.And when the broken hearted peopleLiving in the world agree,There will be an answer, let it be.For though they may be parted there isStill a chance that they will seeThere will be an answer, let it be.Let it be, let it be. Yeah, There will be an answer, let it be.And when the night is cloudy,There is still a light that shines on me,Shine on until tomorrow, let it be.I wake up to the sound of musicMother Mary comes to meSpeaking words of wisdom, let it be.Let it be, let it be.There will be an answer, let it be.Let it be, let it be,Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.*its an easy one..... lol


 let it be the beatles


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2008)

"for a hill men would kill why? they do not know stiffen wounds test their pride. men of 5 still alive through the raging blow gone insane from the pain that they surely know"


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 4, 2008)

"for whom the bell tolls" metallica


"you are only coming through in waves. your lips move, but i can't hear what you say."


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2008)

comfortabvly numb-pink floyd. everyday is so wonderfull then sussenly its hard to breath.


----------

